# John Deere LX188 Problem. Please help



## MB104 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post here. I'm looking for some help. I removed the left rear tire from my LX188 because it was flat. I then noticed a fluid leaking from the axle. There was a decent amount of leakage. There was no leak on the right side, just the left. I would like to know if this is something major or can I fix this myself. I'm attaching two photographs. Please take a look and tell me what you think.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MB. To me. I believe that the insert seal is bad. Should be an easy, cheap fix.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Enter your model number in JD parts catalog and you should be able to find the seal and price it...

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

